# Is this gold bearing Quartz ??



## Macca (Jan 12, 2015)

Can anyone advise me if the following pictures of quartz bear any gold......


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 12, 2015)

That's what assays are for. Unless gold is visible, I expect no one can tell you if there is gold there, or not. 

Harold


----------



## rickbb (Jan 12, 2015)

Take a small sample, a gram is plenty. Crush it up as fine as you can, roast it red hot. 
After it cools off, put it in a small amount of AR, when/if the reaction stops, dilute with water and test with stannous chloride. 

This is in the sticky for quick qualitative testing for the presence of PM in the Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical section.


----------



## galenrog (Jan 13, 2015)

Should the field test shows gold is present, then it is time to have an assay performed by a qualified lab. A proper assay will tell you not only the amount of gold in your sample, but many of the other metals and minerals present. This is a valuable tool in determining if a deposit may be profitable to mine and process. The assay is also vital in determining the proper method of processing the ore.


----------

